# Error Message: 26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683



## csadcock (Nov 25, 2008)

Every time I try to open control panel or my computer I get an error message that says no such interface supported Explorer.exe. I have tried running SFC and it says that some problems cannot be fixed, but when I try and look at the log I get the same error message when I try to open it. I have Windows 7.


----------



## grandslack (Aug 2, 2012)

I do not have the error message with existing User accounts: Administrator and [personal] - it is happening when I try to open Control Panel and other options from the start menu, after creating a new user account (with Administrator privileges). I have Windows 7 Professional 64-bit. Also tried SFC and checked registry values against 'recommended' settings (everything was OK). I was using Symantec/Norton 360 (and suspect that it did something to a registry entry) - I have now uninstalled Norton 360.

I have tried copying my (good) user folder contents over the 'new account' user folder with no luck. 

I have not tried creating user accounts for a while, so cannot guess when the problem started, as I saw no indication in my active/daily logon account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have tried copying my (good) user folder contents over the 'new account' user folder with no luck.


This error is caused from a corrupted user profile. What do you mean by No Luck? When you created a new account and you copied over your files to it? 
You should be able to create a new User with Admin Rights, log out of the user account your in go to *C:\Users\[oldusername]*and copy your files (*Documents, Favorites, Desktop, Pictures, Music* etc) and paste them into the new user name profile and just use that profile.


----------



## grandslack (Aug 2, 2012)

no luck = did not work ...

the two "old" user accounts work - I have no problems. The issue happens when I create new accounts - I use the (hidden) Administrator logon. After I create the 'new' user account, the error message displays when I select the 'Start' button and then select the Control Panel option. The error message appears - I click "OK" and then and explorer.exe error panel appears.

When I Boot into the new account in Safe Mode, I can access the Control Panel ... puzzling ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a Clean Boot in normal mode, if that works then add each item separately until you find the culprit. 
This sounds like you are infected. If the above doesn't work then click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Removal *and do those things and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## grandslack (Aug 2, 2012)

I have tried a Clean Boot in Normal mode; also tried booting with only Microsoft services.

I did change the UAC settings to "Never Notify" (lowest setting), then rebooted with the new user. I was able to access Control Panel without any error messages. I moved the UAC setting up to the next level above 'Never Notify' and received the error messages again with the new user.

I have run various AV and Malware scans (e.g. Avast Boot scan, MalwareBytes scan, VIPRE Boot scan, etc.) I have no viruses reported and am experiencing no other "virus-like" symptoms.

I scan my system weekly (using several scans).

I suspect one or more registry entries, associated with UAC have been corrupted - please provide recommendations on which registry entries to review/modify.

Thanks!!!


----------

